# Aldrin



## Barry (Apr 18, 2020)

Got this done today, jinxed myself and boxed up before testing and got low volume and screeching, luckily I just had to swap out Q1, going to try the Screwdriver and Hyper Fuzz also, great sounding Fuzz


----------



## music6000 (Apr 19, 2020)

Nice & Neat!


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 19, 2020)

Looks fantastic Barry !

Mike


----------



## Gordo (Apr 19, 2020)

Matching color scheme on wires, caps, and enclosure.  Very nice build!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 19, 2020)

Love it! Tight build!


----------



## cooder (Apr 19, 2020)

Very nice and it's one of my fav Fuzzes as well and it's also so versatile for lower gainy sounds and even boost material.


----------



## HamishR (Apr 20, 2020)

That's a cool looking pedal!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 20, 2020)

Screw Driver is my favorite Skreddy pedal.  Hybrid Fuzz Driver is another goodie, the mildest of the three.  LM is the hottest.  Looks good, glad you got it working.


----------



## Barry (Apr 20, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Screw Driver is my favorite Skreddy pedal.  Hybrid Fuzz Driver is another goodie, the mildest of the three.  LM is the hottest.  Looks good, glad you got it working.


Mine is probably a little tamer, I used 549 B’s I had in hand instead of the C’s that are said to be hotter


----------



## steelplayer (Apr 24, 2020)

Great looking build  -- love the graphic!  

Just received my first PPCB order so gonna start on one of these soon.


----------



## HamishR (Apr 26, 2020)

Yeah I'd say the Screwdriver is my pick too.  I do like the P19 though.


----------

